# Pied-Billed Grebe



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

This young fellow is a Pied-Billed Grebe. He crash landed in some guy's driveway away from any water. These fellows have lobed feet like a Coot so they can't walk on land (like a Duck or Goose) and they can't get airborne again unless they can skip along on the water first. If they get stuck on land it's usually cat food time. They are migrating this time of year and this fellow probably just ran out of fuel and came down short of the water. He's OK now - we got him a couple days of full bellies with fresh fish and he got released this morning up at the new lake we found. He's going to be fine now.

NAB


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

He's a cutie!  Those toes look very neat. I figured they would be able to still walk though, or at least hop around  Interesting.
Glad all went well!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Excellent bit of R&R there!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a handsome bird, I'm sure glad he is refuled and ready to migrate....and didn't become a meal for some cat!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good job and great photo, Nab! We are getting the Pied Billed Grebes at the local duck pond already this year. Birds seem to be arriving quite a bit earlier than in past migratory seasons.

Please keep these wonderful photos and stories coming.

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Poor little guy.


----------



## Snowy_pied_chic (Feb 19, 2009)

So cute! Sad that most get err eaten for lack of a better word, but i'm glad you got to him first! I nearly thought it was a duck at first...
How big is it?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT PICTURE, Nab!! AND, what a handsome bird!!

I, too, was quite surprised they can't walk around on land. What a lucky bird to have been rehabbed by you and Nancy! I bet he was delighted with that lake too!!

I must say, we sure do get quite a bird education with the rescues you post! Thank you for taking the time to keep us informed!

Sending Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*He's a young fellow*



Snowy_pied_chic said:


> How big is it?


He's a young fellow so he's about the size of an adult Pigeon, - but he will grow and get up to the size of a Seagull or a little bigger. The Grebes are one of the oldest bird species on the planet and this guy is a member of a Grebe family that is the only remaining family of that type, all the other strains of his type are extinct now. 

NAB


----------

